# Anyone else waiting for a ship to PCD?



## fabiani (Jan 14, 2013)

My car is currently in Bremerhaven, lonely and cold, waiting for his ship to the states 

Every time I call the 800 number the message is the same: "Your vehicle is currently at the port awaiting a shipping vessel. There is no shipping information is available at this time. " Anyone else impatiently waiting who wants to share the pain?

PCD scheduled for June 14!


----------



## fabiani (Jan 14, 2013)

.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

I was there about two weeks ago. Now my car is on the Chesapeake Highway in Baltimore. In a day or so it will set sail for Brunswick, Georgia. However, the timing doesn't matter that much because my PCD date is set for June 10 -- way out.


----------



## fabiani (Jan 14, 2013)

My PCD date is June 14. And my car was there about two weeks ago as well. I wonder if they just didn't update the status for mine- or perhaps I "missed the boat." Hahaha 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## airportdoc (Sep 9, 2011)

Mine is on Asian King; expected to reach Burnswick, GA on 13 May. How did you get your PCD delivery date in advance? I was told that PCD is only scheduled when vehicle clears customs!


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

airportdoc said:


> MHow did you get your PCD delivery date in advance? I was told that PCD is only scheduled when vehicle clears customs!


I read that too, but I scheduled my PCD the day I placed the order. The e-mail from the PC says the arrangements are not "final" until three weeks prior to the date -- in order to make sure the car will be in, and will be ready.

I would have your CA start e-mailing for a date you want a.s.a.p.! The Thursday and Friday slots fill very quickly!


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Our PCD*



DDGator said:


> I read that too, but I scheduled my PCD the day I placed the order. The e-mail from the PC says the arrangements are not "final" until three weeks prior to the date -- in order to make sure the car will be in, and will be ready.
> 
> I would have your CA start e-mailing for a date you want a.s.a.p.! The Thursday and Friday slots fill very quickly!


We scheduled ours on a Tuesday last October 9. That worked out great for my Wife & I , as we were flying cross country from California . We came in Sunday Night & we were picked up in a 650 Grand Coupe ! Awesome Silver Beauty . We were able to get over a little jet lag & explore Greenville Monday afternoon. We met many fellow PCD folks over dinner Monday night. We recommend the Filets. Our PCD Experience was Awesome . It's too bad you will miss the Factory Tour. That was a real highlight of the day ! You are on Cloud Nine , then the culmination when your Bimmer is presented to you in a Private Showroom is Unreal . Take lots of pictures:thumbup:. It's a "Bucket List" experience . Time flies by, before you know you will be heading back to Florida. :bigpimp:


----------



## fabiani (Jan 14, 2013)

DDGator said:


> I read that too, but I scheduled my PCD the day I placed the order. The e-mail from the PC says the arrangements are not "final" until three weeks prior to the date -- in order to make sure the car will be in, and will be ready.
> 
> I would have your CA start e-mailing for a date you want a.s.a.p.! The Thursday and Friday slots fill very quickly!


It looks like you and I ordered nearly the same car!


----------



## fabiani (Jan 14, 2013)

My status just (today) changed to "In Transit" but still no word on ship..... the wait is killing me.


----------



## linus20 (Aug 2, 2010)

Picking up my '13 535 on 6/19, car is presently awaiting a ship to bring it to me.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

My car waited in Bremerhaven for about a week for a ship. Today it finally reached U.S. soil and was off-loaded in Brunswick, Georgia.

It will be a long wait for my PCD on June 10!


----------



## williakz (Apr 14, 2013)

WTF? Sitting there for 45 days? Doing what? What's holding up the show? Your choice of PCD dates, jammed PCD facility/schedule from now until 2nd week of June, extensive prep of car in Georgia, shortage of car haulers (rail and/or road)? What is going on? I just got a ridiculous tentative date as well - 80 + days after initial build inquiry. This is getting as bad as a custom Lexus order!


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

airportdoc said:


> Mine is on Asian King; expected to reach Burnswick, GA on 13 May. How did you get your PCD delivery date in advance? I was told that PCD is only scheduled when vehicle clears customs!


This applies to PCD for ED redelivery. Occasionally ED cars are delayed by customs for random "fine tooth comb" inspections.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

williakz said:


> WTF? Sitting there for 45 days? Doing what? What's holding up the show? Your choice of PCD dates, jammed PCD facility/schedule from now until 2nd week of June, extensive prep of car in Georgia, shortage of car haulers (rail and/or road)? What is going on? I just got a ridiculous tentative date as well - 80 + days after initial build inquiry. This is getting as bad as a custom Lexus order!


Well, there are a couple of things. I originally wanted a June delivery date. Based on my CA's advice, I ordered in mid-March. Now it appears that was probably a little early.

However, I did try to adjust my PC delivery date and the calendar is filled for Thursdays and Fridays -- the preferred dates.

The wait kind of sucks, but it is my own fault in largest part.


----------



## williakz (Apr 14, 2013)

DDGator said:


> I originally wanted a June delivery date...The wait kind of sucks, but it is my own fault in largest part.


So you wanted a June delivery date and you got what you wanted. You're not waiting, you're right on schedule. And, you have zero worry about your car making the PCD rendezvous. Glass half full, right? Nothing sucks, no fault.


----------



## fabiani (Jan 14, 2013)

Just got word that mine is aboard the Georgia Highway! Woo hoo. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Arasirsul (Mar 2, 2013)

fabiani said:


> Just got word that mine is aboard the Georgia Highway! Woo hoo.


Mine was in her last load. I'm now in the realm of knowing my car is sitting there at the Performance Center, but I'm not headed out to get it 'til next week.

Here's a link that tracks M/V Georgia Highway:

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=432629000

It'll be a couple days before she's close enough to an AIS receiver to show up on tracking, though.


----------



## linus20 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine is on the Honor


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

4/26 Frankfurt drop-off from ED, still waiting for a ship.

The next departing ships from Bremerhaven going to Brunswick, GA are:

5/13 Integrity (WW), arr. 6/2
5/14 Undine (WW), arr. 6/3
5/15 California Highway("K"Line), arr. 5/30
5/21 Courage (WW), arr. 6/11
5/22 Turandot (WW), arr. 6/10
5/22 Georgia Highway ("K"Line), arr. 6/6

Anyone else waiting?


----------



## johnps123 (Feb 18, 2013)

My 335xi is now own Chesapeake Highway. Left Bimmer Heaven 5/11; supposed to arrive in Baltimore on 5/20. PCD scheduled for 6/28. Very excited. Anyone else doing PCD on 6/28?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## fabiani (Jan 14, 2013)

johnps123 said:


> My 335xi is now own Chesapeake Highway. Left Bimmer Heaven 5/11; supposed to arrive in Baltimore on 5/20. PCD scheduled for 6/28....


Congrats. I'm going on 6/14!

Interestingly, my car didn't get off until it got to Charleston on the Georgia Highway. That's the closest port to the PCD. Your baby might have a slightly longer ride on the ship if it, too, is headed for Port of Charleston- but no worries... Still plenty of time.

The wait is so hard, no?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Cars for the PCD should be going to Brunswick, GA


----------



## johnps123 (Feb 18, 2013)

fabiani said:


> Congrats. I'm going on 6/14!
> 
> Interestingly, my car didn't get off until it got to Charleston on the Georgia Highway. That's the closest port to the PCD. Your baby might have a slightly longer ride on the ship if it, too, is headed for Port of Charleston- but no worries... Still plenty of time.
> 
> ...


Congrats to you too. Look forward to hearing all about your PCD experience here. The wait is excruciating!

Interesting about the ports. I just looked at first US port from the K Line website. Makes sense it may have to go a few ports down to get closer to South Carolina.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

My car also got off the ship in Charleston for my PCD. Interestingly, it got to the U.S. very early and has been sitting at the VDC for weeks. I guess they prefer to store them in Charleston as opposed to the PC. I expect it will be trucked to the PCD a week or so before my June 10 delivery.


----------



## fabiani (Jan 14, 2013)

DDGator said:


> My car also got off the ship in Charleston for my PCD. Interestingly, it got to the U.S. very early and has been sitting at the VDC for weeks....


How did you find out where your car is hanging out?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

Waiting for my 335i M Sport to be built this week, then get on a ship...


----------

